# Need help making gaming pc



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys I'm looking to make my own gaming pc but need help. Any ideas if I figure out the case I will post it up.

I also need help with specs for a gaming laptop help with that too would be cool


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Take a look at the link posted above, it will be a good starting guide for you.

As far as gaming laptop, laptops aren't good gamers, despite what OEM's will lead you to believe. Stick with the desktop for gaming.


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I wanted to build something good for a laptop. A laptop for gaming school work and other things but if a gaming laptop isn't good what laptop would be then? Plus the reasons I want to build both my gaming pc and laptop is so I can have one I made and when people ask I can say yea I made that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Laptops are designed for portability. They do not make good gamers primarily because of their issue with heat and the inability to disperse it effectively.
It is possible to build a laptop but not cost effective.
Buy a laptop-build a PC.


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

I would buy one but eather way I want to make one I guess it's something I'll have to do on my own


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

But for the pc what parts would you recommend for someone to start off with then upgrade to?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Wolf212851 said:


> But for the pc what parts would you recommend for someone to start off with then upgrade to?


did you look at the link I posted,also the more money you spend the better spec,depends on what you can afford,this is one I built last month,


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/amd-build-553368.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it all depends on how much money you have. look at the link that has suggested builds so you can get an idea.


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

I did but I want to start out cheap and upgrade slowly since I don't get that much money and still in school


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Wolf212851 said:


> I did but I want to start out cheap and upgrade slowly since I don't get that much money and still in school


there are also good builds in the link that are cheap,and all of the builds in the link can be upgraded at a later stage when you (rob a bank)no thats a joke,when you can afford to do so,main thing is what is your budget?how much do ya wanna invest,


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

I was going to start out cheap then upgrade to better parts later but I'll put in as much that is needed to make it close to perfect "I dont believe in perfect" but yea main plan start out cheap and slowly work my way up to top of the line parts


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Wolf212851 said:


> I was going to start out cheap then upgrade to better parts later but I'll put in as much that is needed to make it close to perfect "I dont believe in perfect" but yea main plan start out cheap and slowly work my way up to top of the line parts


your first priority is to get a good case,I would recommend either of these,


Antec Full Tower Twelve Hundred Retail Case - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


Cooler Master HAF 932 AMD Edition - Full tower - extended ATX ( EPS12V/ PS/2 ) - red - USB/FireWire/Audio/E-SATA: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is your definition of cheap? Posting a proposed budget for the PC would help us to advise you more definiticvely.
Buying and upgrading can be expensive and not cost effective. I would suggest saving your money until you can afford at least a mid-range build. A higher dollar case would be one of my last suggestions for a first purchase.
The Antec 300 is basically the same case as the Twelve Hundred with less lights and fans that are not needed for good functionality.


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok good parts low price basically but I'm starting to get a idea on one but I would still like help before I get the parts I know what case I'm getting let me check how it's spelled and all


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok one of these two cases

Cooler master NV-334-KWNI-GP Elite 334 nVidia edition ATX,MATX mid tower(green)
Or
10-bay ATX computer case with 550w PSU & 9.84 inch blue LED fan


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok guys see if this is ok I had alittle help not sure if it's good or right

Motherboard-intel DP55KG extreme series desktop motherboard(P55ATX core i7 core i5 LGA1156)

CPU-cooler master v10 copper base aluminum fins 8 heatpipes hybrid TEC core i7 1366 CPU cooler(RR-B2P-uv10-GP)

Video card-Zotac nVidia GeForce 9500GT 1GB DDR2 VGA/DVI/HDMI PCI-Express video card ZT-95TEK2m-FSL

Sound card-creative labs SB0880 PCI express sound blaster titanium sound card

DVD burner-Sony 24x SATA DVD+\-RW drive AD-7260s-ob-BULK


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you have been asked a few times what is your budget? then we can advise you better.


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

I was planning on buying the parts one buy one because I only bring in around $100 to $150 from work since I'm still in school but I don't have a budget for this as long as I can make a good one


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

what is the max you can spend....??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

get a good Motherborad then a processor....then RAM,HDD & DVD..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Wolf212851 said:


> I was planning on buying the parts one buy one because I only bring in around $100 to $150 from work since I'm still in school but I don't have a budget for this as long as I can make a good one


that isn't a very good idea because you may buy something then a few months down the line decide there is something better. You would be better of saving up some cash then buying all the parts at once.

Set yourself a budget then save towards that budget. When you have it buy all the parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

get a good Motherborad then a processor....then RAM,HDD & DVD.. This would be my suggestion if you are not planning to buy all the parts at once..if you plan to buy all parts at once & your budget allows then no doubt you should go for it..


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

this person is not really listening to any one only himself, I'm out of this thread,Good luck with your new build,later ----------------


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

ok ok i m out of this thread you guys carry on...


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

In regards to the components you listed a few posts back, the aftermarket CPU cooler and especially the soundcard are luxuries that can be added at a later time if you feel you need them. When on a tight budget, I'd avoid these and add them at a later time if they're going to be added -- modern motherboards have good audio chips already, and an aftermarket audio card makes little difference to most people.

As already suggested, your best option is to save up your money little by little until you have a good amount and then buy everything at once. You don't want to spread your buying out over months as you might buy something now while it's at it's end of life and not be able to easily find other components compatible with it when you've got the money and then you're stuck with an undesirable component. Things change quickly in the technology world and today's hot item is tomorrows discount bin gem.


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm apologizing for my actions on my fourm but I left my laptop at my friends house and they where messing with everything but I read what you guys had up and wish to restart the thread where my friends can't mess with it then but I'm a person who is focused on the plan so if I got a idea I don't stop till it's done


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

No worries. No need for a new thread, just read what's been posted already and ask whenever you've got a question.


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok any way possible to make a desktop for about $300 I heard it's possible then I'll work on my next budget so I can do one better for my senior project


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Wolf212851 said:


> I'm apologizing for my actions on my fourm but I left my laptop at my friends house and they where messing with everything but I read what you guys had up and wish to restart the thread where my friends can't mess with it then but I'm a person who is focused on the plan so if I got a idea I don't stop till it's done


this forum is for helping people like yourself (that dont have lots of money)to take ther machines to a techinian,If your friends were playing about with your account I suggest you change your password so no one can access it,regards to your new build stick with the PC not a lap top,lap top parts are very expensive and alot harder to find than pc parts,A pc is also easier to build,not many folk build lap tops,As I said before stick with the thread ,ther is great guys on here that would have pleasure in assisting you,try not to have your childish friends access your account waisting peoples time////


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't worry it wont happen again plus for doing that I took apart there xbox 360 and they don't know how to put it back together lol I'm doing this from my iPod from now on so it doesn't happen again


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Wolf212851 said:


> Don't worry it wont happen again plus for doing that I took apart there xbox 360 and they don't know how to put it back together lol I'm doing this from my iPod from now on so it doesn't happen again


you wont get a good system for $300 unless you do some dodgy dealings on the parts. Although you could build yourself a computer for that it wont play games at any decent level.

Like I said earlier you would be better of saving up then buying some good parts.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Save for 6months and you might just get somewhere it is the best option


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll try to save up but I would want to put a cheap on together eather way so I can earther use the parts or just flat out sell it


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not that much profit in building and selling parts once you have it is going into used territory


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with joeten. Look at my systemunder my name. That system cost me £1300 to build it now it would be worth around £300 and its a system that still beats some newer setups because of its overclock.


----------

